# New receiver, which one?



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi!

I've been looking like a crazy person all over the Internet, but I still cannot decide which receiver I should get for my B&W DM685.

At first I started looking for receivers with 2 HDMI outputs. But now I really don't know. My pockets aren't that deep and I find it troublesome to justify the cost for JUST 1 more HDMI output when I can get me a HDMI switch.

What I want is a good receiver, with power to drive 5 speakers (the surround and center I haven't chosen yet). I don't think I'll be streaming that much, but still a network receiver would be nice. HDMI 1.4a to make it future safe. 2 HDMI-out would be bonus, but not THAT important. Another bonus would be to use my android phone as remote.

The receivers I've been looking at are:
NAD T748
Maratz 5006
Denon 2312
Denon 3312
Onkyo 709
(Might be able to get a Marantz 6004)

Here in Sweden, the NAD is the cheapest one, around €500 (give or take a few). I'm hesitant about the NAD though. Even though I know they have loads of power, some of the features just aren't there. But still, its quite a lot cheaper than the other ones.

The Onkyo 709 seems to be the best for the money(?), however, I'm not all that fond of Onkyo receivers (had one, didn't work that well).

I don't want to write a wall of text, so I'll stop here. If I get any replies we can always discuss further


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My personal choice would be the Onkyo 709. It just has the strongest amplification section of them all and has pre outs.


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Was just going to add, full range pre out for an amp in the future would be nice.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I am with Tony on this one - I would also personally choose the 709 for the exact reasons he stated.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

I was not crazy about Onkyo for no particular reason, I always prefered Marantz and Yamaha.

Upon recommandation from this forum I bought a 709 and do not regreat it at all. The sound is really good (Audessy EQ does a fantastic job)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Onkyo has really hit it out of the park with the current x09 Series. The Bench Tests for Output Power have been utterly fantastic. The TX-NR609 output around 90 Watts into 5/7 Channels and the 1009 output well in excess of 100 Watts into 5/7 Channels when both were Reviewed by Home Theater Magazine.

The 609 performance is really impressive as its MSRP is only $599, but it easily outperformed AVR's costing twice as much and more. And the the $599 is nowhere near its street price. Couple an excellent Video Processor (Marvell Qdeo and or Qdeo/HQV Vida), what I and many consider to be the best commercially available RoomEQ in Audyssey, and much improved Quality Control over earlier Series and I really think there is something special to this Series. And Onkyo finally changed the Industrial Design for the first time in 5 or more years. My TX-NR3008 looks practically identical to my 4 year older TX-SR805 I sold to a friend.

I would wait until the 809 is On Sale for $649 again at Newegg. ($1099 MSRP) If not, the 709 really provides all the necessary ingredients to make your HT as good as you can afford/imagine with Preamp Outputs, Audyssey MultEQ XT, Qdeo Video Processing, etc..
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I went with the Onkyo 809 and love it. Seems to be a unanimous decision.


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the response.

Seem like we have a clear winner 

The Onkyo I had in the past (can't remember model) was a quite cheap one. The room calibration never really worked with that one and I struggled to get it to process bitstream. I was however satisfied with the sound- and picturequality. It was a while ago, though, and on a much cheaper machine, so I guess I shouldn't worry too much about it.


----------



## amythompson172 (Jan 16, 2012)

Yes, The Onkyo 709 should be a fantastic choice, and good bang for the buck.

First thing a potential buyer should know these things get super hot. This is a trait of all Onkyo receivers. If you decide to go with the TX-NR709 make sure you have a well vented space and a draw out fan. If you do these 2 things you can increase the longevity of your investment. ** Now on to the cool stuff. This is one of the best receiver that I've purchased. The mic that comes with this thing makes setting it up a piece of cake. You should be able to tell a considerable difference after the Aud. mic has done it's thing. One of the features I utilized was hanging speakers for height sound. The few movies I've tried it on gave it new life. If you decide to do this a few movies to test it with are Jurassic Park, Ghost Rider, Predator, A Haunting In Coneticut, and Harry Potter. The loudness feature is awesome especially if your watching a movie at night. You won't have to worry about any wall shaking explosions. It lets you still hear alot of the detail in movie you would normally not hear with the system turned down. There is a few things I've not utilized yet the Wireless USB Network add on is something I might add on a little later. I don't listen to a whole lot of music and the movies I watch are on Blu Ray. I did alot of homework before buying this monster from talking to guys at Best Buy to reading stuff on the Internet. The reviews that I read were all positive and most experts we're blown away by this thing.


----------



## bribowsky (Dec 3, 2010)

Only thing I would add, spend the little extra for a model with pre outs and give yourself some future proofing. that is the only regret I have with my Onk. i didn't think that was an option I needed, so decided to save some money and get the cheaper model. A couple years later, and I want more power.

Your preferences will likely change as time goes by; make sure your equipment can change with you!


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

amythompson172 said:


> Yes, The Onkyo 709 should be a fantastic choice, and good bang for the buck.
> 
> First thing a potential buyer should know these things get super hot. This is a trait of all Onkyo receivers. If you decide to go with the TX-NR709 make sure you have a well vented space and a draw out fan. If you do these 2 things you can increase the longevity of your investment. ** Now on to the cool stuff. This is one of the best receiver that I've purchased. The mic that comes with this thing makes setting it up a piece of cake. You should be able to tell a considerable difference after the Aud. mic has done it's thing. One of the features I utilized was hanging speakers for height sound. The few movies I've tried it on gave it new life. If you decide to do this a few movies to test it with are Jurassic Park, Ghost Rider, Predator, A Haunting In Coneticut, and Harry Potter. The loudness feature is awesome especially if your watching a movie at night. You won't have to worry about any wall shaking explosions. It lets you still hear alot of the detail in movie you would normally not hear with the system turned down. There is a few things I've not utilized yet the Wireless USB Network add on is something I might add on a little later. I don't listen to a whole lot of music and the movies I watch are on Blu Ray. I did alot of homework before buying this monster from talking to guys at Best Buy to reading stuff on the Internet. The reviews that I read were all positive and most experts we're blown away by this thing.


Yeah, I heard that they could get a bit warm, which kind of worries me. My appartment has an odd layout, so I have my electronics in a mediabench under the bed. It's enclosed to the right and life, but have plenty of room in the back (no wall behind it). Would you recon this is enough, or should I get some fans in there as well?



bribowsky said:


> Only thing I would add, spend the little extra for a model with pre outs and give yourself some future proofing. that is the only regret I have with my Onk. i didn't think that was an option I needed, so decided to save some money and get the cheaper model. A couple years later, and I want more power.
> 
> Your preferences will likely change as time goes by; make sure your equipment can change with you!


Yeah, I forgot to mention the full range pre-out in the original post. I'm planning on getting the ever so power-hungry B&W DM683, which will require an amplifier.

I also think I'd be stupid not to get myself dual HDMI outputs, since I defiantly will get me a projector. Don't know if I'll ever use all of the HDMI inputs though


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the heat issue is a trait shared by the older generation Onkyo's and no longer an issue. I own the 809 and never has it even really felt warm to me. There are many members here who have recently purchased the newer generation of Onkyo's and I don't believe I've read any concerns over the AVR running hot. I ran mine pretty hard last night testing my new sub and checked it several times and can say it wasn't ever a problem.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> I think the heat issue is a trait shared by the older generation Onkyo's and no longer an issue. I own the 809 and never has it even really felt warm to me. There are many members here who have recently purchased the newer generation of Onkyo's and I don't believe I've read any concerns over the AVR running hot. I ran mine pretty hard last night testing my new sub and checked it several times and can say it wasn't ever a problem.


Exactly. The x09 Series really appear to run cooler. I recently put together a 10k HT for a good friend and used the 3009 and was quite impressed at how much cooler it ran than my 3008. Mind you, my 3008 is being used strictly as a Preamp and his has 9 Speakers connected to it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## vettett15 (Jul 1, 2009)

I also support the 709, I just built a pair of statement monitors for a buddy and he picked up this avr. Easy setup and the audio calibration was a breeze. I'm running a Pioneer elite sc05, not sure what you can pick one up for now, but this thing is a beast. The preouts and the ability to bi-amp is nice.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Exactly. The x09 Series really appear to run cooler. I recently put together a 10k HT for a good friend and used the 3009 and was quite impressed at how much cooler it ran than my 3008. Mind you, my 3008 is being used strictly as a Preamp and his has 9 Speakers connected to it.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Where's the thread on the build JJ? I would like to know what you threw together. For 10k it must be some pretty nice stuff.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

JBrax said:


> Where's the thread on the build JJ? I would like to know what you threw together. For 10k it must be some pretty nice stuff.


I have put together so many HT's for friends and family that it would take untold hours to make Threads about them all. As I already have my hands pretty full keeping up with everything here and trying to go Fishing as much as possible, it is hard to find the time...

Much of the budget was allocated towards an SXRD Projector. I must say it looks amazing. In addition, I went with PSB Speakers and HSU Research Subwoofers. It really came together nicely and sounds great. I will try to get some Pictures of it next time I am there. He is throwing a Super Bowl Party so I might be able to snap some shots then.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> I have put together so many HT's for friends and family that it would take untold hours to make Threads about them all. As I already have my hands pretty full keeping up with everything here and trying to go Fishing as much as possible, it is hard to find the time...
> 
> Much of the budget was allocated towards an SXRD Projector. I must say it looks amazing. In addition, I went with PSB Speakers and HSU Research Subwoofers. It really came together nicely and sounds great. I will try to get some Pictures of it next time I am there. He is throwing a Super Bowl Party so I might be able to snap some shots then.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Sounds like a nice setup JJ. I like hearing what the resident experts choose for both themselves as well as friends and family. I do understand the time constraints and I'm sure the site keeps you very busy.


----------



## xmaoo190 (Oct 20, 2011)

iskra said:


> Hi!
> The receivers I've been looking at are:
> NAD T748
> Maratz 5006
> ...


Given the list you have above and the fact that you can get the NAD for less than most, I'd go with NAD. It's a fantastic brand. Not feature rich but you may also want to consider stepping up to the T765 with modules you can change out as technology changes. Worth a shot, but again, it all depends on your budget. My second on the list would be the Denon 3312 and third the Marantz 6004. Good luck, let us know what you decide.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Onkyo 709 all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

Noting that the NAD is the least expensive in the line up for you in Sweden I would look into trying to find a deal on a T765. It has upgradeable cards. The 748 is not quite as powerful as the Onkyo 709 Amplifier wise. the T765 will keep right up with the Onkyo. Nor does the NAD have the video processing power of the Onkyos. It is important to note though that if using HDMI - and watching HD content then processing is not a cocern. only for older stuff like DVDs and normal SD broadcast TV would video processing be of concern.

Best of luck!


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Cheers guys. Right now, I'm leaning towards Onyko, allthough Marantz is a really close second. This, I base purely on the brand (haven't heard the speakers with any of them). If I'm smart enough, I'll go with the Onkyo since it has the pre-outs and dual HDMI-out. 

If I can get a deal on the Marantz 6004 (around $780), I might go with that one. I've kind of ruled out Denon.

Oh, seeing as there are quite a few 709-owners here, I'll ask some more questions.
It is possible to remote control it with an Andriod phone (2.3.3 gingerbread), right?
Hows the Spotify client (is there even a client, or is it streamed?)?
And what exactly does the "Windows 7 certified" mean?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

iskra said:


> Cheers guys. Right now, I'm leaning towards Onyko, allthough Marantz is a really close second. This, I base purely on the brand (haven't heard the speakers with any of them). If I'm smart enough, I'll go with the Onkyo since it has the pre-outs and dual HDMI-out.
> 
> If I can get a deal on the Marantz 6004 (around $780), I might go with that one. I've kind of ruled out Denon.
> 
> ...


Hello,
I use my Motorola Photon 4G to control my TX-NR3008 so you will have zero issues with your Android Phone.
It really is a cool Application and I love that all the Music Files I have on my Phone play through my HT via Remote Playback on my Onkyo through the App. The x09's I think have an even cooler interface, but I could not be happier with the x08 Application. This Application only works on Onkyo Networked (NR) AVR's x08 and newer.

As for Windows 7, the AVR can also access the Music Files on any PC's via Homegroup. You can also use it without Homegroup if you grant the AVR permission. All works through DLNA and really is pretty user friendly. As for Spotify, I do not have it on my 3008 so I cannot speak to that on the AVR, but I am sure it works fine.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## NegativeEntropy (Apr 22, 2009)

I'll just add that I think you'd be satisfied with the power output and heat of the 709. I have it driving a pair of towers only 1dB more efficient than the B&Ws you listed for your mains and they can get to ear bleed levels in a room that's ~5m x 6m x 2.4m and open to adjoining spaces too. At reasonable listening levels it runs cool as well (to back up what others have said).

I have not tried any of the features you just asked about, so I cannot comment on them.


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

The heat issue doesn't seem to be an issue, heard it at several places now 

As for the Spotify, I can answer that myself now after a bit more research. The receiver has it's own spotify client and the client can be controlled with the Onkyo android app. Seems to be a very convenient app, and even better to be able to control both the HTPC and receiver with the phone (goodbye remote control chaos!).


----------



## illini_skn (Feb 5, 2012)

I would go with the Marantz. There are some places that sell refurbished units with full warranties for substantial discounts.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are many wonderful choices out there. The ideal situation would be to find a Store where the AVR's you are interested are On Display so that you can check out the Remote Controls, On Screen Display, in addition to SQ. That being said, Marantz makes a very nice AVR. Since Denon and Marantz merged, their respective AVR Series have certainly cross pollinated. That is not a bad thing as both make excellent AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Today I've actually put in an order for the Onkyo 709  Can't wait to hear it in action.

Thanks a bunch for the input you all gave me!


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

iskra said:


> Today I've actually put in an order for the Onkyo 709  Can't wait to hear it in action.
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the input you all gave me!


A very nice choice and I'm sure you will be highly impressed. As is customary here a full review of your purchase after she's all setup please. Enjoy.


----------



## Biscuit97 (Jan 20, 2012)

iskra said:


> The heat issue doesn't seem to be an issue, heard it at several places now
> 
> As for the Spotify, I can answer that myself now after a bit more research. The receiver has it's own spotify client and the client can be controlled with the Onkyo android app. Seems to be a very convenient app, and even better to be able to control both the HTPC and receiver with the phone (goodbye remote control chaos!).


Would this allow me to be on the back porch with an ipad or droid phone listening to spotify through zone 2 and use the ipad/droid to pick and choose which songs play? In other words, can I view the library and pick and choose songs on the app and have them play through the receiver?


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Biscuit97 said:


> Would this allow me to be on the back porch with an ipad or droid phone listening to spotify through zone 2 and use the ipad/droid to pick and choose which songs play? In other words, can I view the library and pick and choose songs on the app and have them play through the receiver?


From what I've heard/read, yes. I'm hoping I'll get the receiver tomorrow or the day after tomorrow, thats when I'll know for sure.

Edit: The Onyko remote app states as follows:

** Wirelessly stream music stored on an Android device*
* Operates general remote-control functions (e.g play, stop, power on/off)
** Controls multi-zone audio*
* Selects input source, network source and radio station
* Adjust tone control, listening modes, and speaker volume
* Display content information
** Compatible with Spotify (US and EU market only)*
* This application does not support tablet devices


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Congrats on your purchase, hope it brings you years of sonic bliss.


----------



## informel (Jun 21, 2011)

Biscuit97 said:


> Would this allow me to be on the back porch with an ipad or droid phone listening to spotify through zone 2 and use the ipad/droid to pick and choose which songs play? In other words, can I view the library and pick and choose songs on the app and have them play through the receiver?


works fine with my Iphone, 
Have some fun, do not tell anyone in your family until you try it and watch their face when your raise the volume and they do not know what is going on :bigsmile:


----------



## iskra (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, the app is great. You could more or less control the entire system with your phone and ditch the remote.

I've uploaded some pictures on another hometheater site. I hope it's okay to link to that one:
http://www.minhembio.com/muteme/322929/

You may also want to check out the albums that starts with "DIY". Some mediafurinture I've made by myself.


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

I have had the Onkyo TX-NR709 for a few months now and I absolutely love it!!! Audyssey MultEQ XT is amazing. I used REW to check out the room response before and after, and it did everything I wanted. I am also using the internet radio functions all of the time. Love that Psy-Trance 

Cheers, Joe


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Can enyone tell me how to get the 12v triggers to work on this 709 unit i just got it yesterday and i have tons of questions. Im using two seperate amps that i want the 12v trigger to work with but they dont work as of now. Yes they are plugged in,


----------



## Muzikal-JRNE (Jun 8, 2009)

swingin said:


> Can enyone tell me how to get the 12v triggers to work on this 709 unit i just got it yesterday and i have tons of questions. Im using two seperate amps that i want the 12v trigger to work with but they dont work as of now. Yes they are plugged in,


The 709 12v trigger is connected to the zone 2 output. To activate the 12v trigger you have to activate the zone 2 output. You don't have to actually be using zone 2 speakers, that's just how Onkyo set it up. Kind of strange to me, but it is what it is.

Cheers, Joe


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is there not a menu option to set what the 12v does?


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Notta, the owners manual tells you what to do, but it does not tell you HOW TO do it, lol.. I will try the zone two, if i can find it again. Thanks.

Turned on zone 2 and it removes my surround back speakers. And it still didn't work.. Any more suggestions welcome..


----------



## swingin (May 11, 2011)

Just talked to an Onkyo tech about the 12v trigger, he said it was made to not work, really? He said it was designed that way, lol. Aparently you have to use a zone two for it to work period.


----------

